# not see video capture device



## pascal43 (Jul 25, 2020)

Using hp stream with windows 10, defaults to camera on laptop does not  see video capture device


----------



## AccountingNightmare (Jul 25, 2020)

What is your video capture device? A capture card? Or are you trying to record a game on your PC?


----------



## pascal43 (Jul 25, 2020)

hdmi video capture connected to jvc video camera


----------



## AccountingNightmare (Jul 25, 2020)

Ahh I see, so you're running a HDMI cable from the camera into your computer? Do you know for sure what kind of HDMI port your PC has? Is it an input or output?


----------



## pascal43 (Jul 25, 2020)

pluging into usb, works well on my my mac.  wondering if i need video software for the hp stream


----------



## pascal43 (Jul 25, 2020)

pascal43 said:


> pluging into usb, works well on my my mac.  wondering if i need video software for the hp stream


i plug camera into hdmi input ofvideo capture device and device into usb on notebook


----------



## AccountingNightmare (Jul 25, 2020)

Are you plugging it into your HP Stream via USB? Yeah, if it's not showing up as a device you'll probably need to install the drivers. See if you can find the model number written on it anywhere.




Edit: Oops I didn't see your new post! Do you know the name of the video capture device you're plugging your camera into? You might need to install the drivers for it.


----------



## pascal43 (Jul 25, 2020)

AccountingNightmare said:


> Are you plugging it into your HP Stream via USB? Yeah, if it's not showing up as a device you'll probably need to install the drivers. See if you can find the model number written on it anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nope,all i see is made in china but works on mac


----------



## pascal43 (Jul 25, 2020)

pascal43 said:


> nope,all i see is made in china but works on mac


I 'll see if hp can help thanks


----------



## AccountingNightmare (Jul 25, 2020)

Good luck!


----------



## pascal43 (Jul 25, 2020)

AccountingNightmare said:


> Good luck!


Got it to work. operator error had to tell obs to look at usb


----------



## fabianmartinezpy (Feb 16, 2021)

pascal43 said:


> Got it to work. operator error had to tell obs to look at usb


where do I have to tell obs to look at usb? got the same problem :(


----------



## Bunion J (Oct 2, 2021)

cyclemat said:


> @fabianmartinezpy check windows privancy settings if obs has permisson to usw the card !
> did it work in other programms like VLC player or Discord


Hi. I think that I have the same problem here and could use some help.
I am trying to connect my switch to OBS using an HDMI to USB 3 adapter, but it won't show up under devices. Do you know how to make it show up?


----------

